# Rapid-gro help!



## maryjanegirl (Feb 9, 2009)

I have been trying to find rapid-gro and I can't find it anywhere. I have searched all over online. I don't know what to do! I have 3 weeks till my new plants need fertilizer and am not sure which kind to get. Does anyone have any suggestions if I can't find rapid-gro anywhere? I have tried regular miracle grow and my plants turned yellow and white. I am having serious plant problems and am desperate! 

MaryJaneGirl :heart:


----------



## Hick (Feb 9, 2009)

Fox Farms, Botanicare, Earth Juice,  Grow-tech, Dutch master, Advanced nutrients, ect ect...
.. almost anything in preferrance to MG..IMO.. though as I recall it, MG and Rapid-grow were/are nearlly identical products..


----------



## nikimadritista (Feb 9, 2009)

Hick said:
			
		

> Fox Farms, Botanicare, Earth Juice,  Grow-tech, Dutch master, Advanced nutrients, ect ect...
> .. almost anything in preferrance to MG..IMO.. though as I recall it, MG and Rapid-grow were/are nearlly identical products..




Wow... Hick man! Have you tried all these?? :hubba:

here's what I'm giving mine..
hXXp://www.biobizz.nl/products.php?nid=190&cat=p


----------



## Hick (Feb 9, 2009)

..no niki'.. I've dabbled with several, but not all that I mentioned..


----------



## maryjanegirl (Feb 9, 2009)

Hick said:
			
		

> Fox Farms, Botanicare, Earth Juice,  Grow-tech, Dutch master, Advanced nutrients, ect ect...
> .. almost anything in preferrance to MG..IMO.. though as I recall it, MG and Rapid-grow were/are nearlly identical products..



Thank you so much! I really need help in this area and really appreciate it. If you had to pick one of those, which one would you say works best? What is MG and IMO? Sorry for all the stupid questions. 

MaryJaneGirl:heart:


----------



## TentFarmer (Feb 9, 2009)

MG- Miracle Grow
IMO - In my opinion


----------



## leafminer (Feb 9, 2009)

You can use Miracle Grow, I do, I find the 15-30-15 fine for flowering, but you have to be careful how much you use, especially if you're using a potting soil with added nutrients. Fertilisers are all about starting small and gradually increasing and watching for any ill effects, irrespective of whatever fertiliser you use.


----------



## Killertea08 (Feb 10, 2009)

Earth juice "grow" is the bomb, Maxicrop for mico nutes some good old molasses.


----------



## Killertea08 (Feb 10, 2009)

For flowering try Budswel and earth juice "bloom" still use molasses the bugs in the soil love it and it will make your buds bigger and smell awesome!  I like to add a table spoon per gallon make sure its unsulpherd


----------



## maryjanegirl (Feb 10, 2009)

I have 3 plants that are about 2 months old and 1.5 feet tall. They are extremely sickly and the leaves are white and yellow (why is that?). I used a peat moss type potting soil and miracle grow liquid house plant formula 8-7-6. I used two 40 watt fluorescent light bulbs and did not over water them. About two weeks ago I bought a new fertilizer called schultz expert all purpose plant food 20-30-20. Is that good plant food to use? I haven't noticed a change, because I just started using it. These plants are growing in a closet. 

I just started growing 5 new plants and they are about 3 inches tall and a week old. I still use the two 40 watt fluorescent lights and have not fertilized them yet, because I planted them in miracle grow soil that has time release fertilizer and is suppose to last for 3 months. I am now worried about that though, because I read that miracle grow is terrible and especially the soil, because it is acidic. Why do some people hate miracle grow so much? I think my main problem is the fertilizer thing. I really need help figuring out these problems soon, because these 5 new plants are young and I want them to do well, but I am just so down about how my last plants turned out. I feel like an epic failure and it is just super embarrassing. Does anyone have advice for me and my plants? What am I doing wrong?? I am going to buy new fertilizer again soon, but I haven't decided which one to buy yet. 
Thanks everyone for all of the help, I really appreciate it and need all the help I can get!

MaryJaneGirl:heart:


----------



## Hick (Feb 10, 2009)

.."two 40 watt flou's".... "2 months old"... "foot 'n a half tall"..
You need light worse than you need nutrients.. IMO
first of all, 40 watt flo tubes are worthless at more than 6 inches from your plant. I think you're looking at around 6,000 lumen from those two bulbs. You should shoot for 5,000 Lumen per sq ft. Tube flos ar fine for cuttings and seedlings, but IMHO, in no way are they sufficient to support larger plants.


----------



## leafminer (Feb 10, 2009)

Hick's right. Your plants are dying for lack of light.


----------



## maryjanegirl (Feb 10, 2009)

These are the exact light bulbs I have two: Plant & Aquarium eco lux technology. Light output is 1900 lumens, 40 watts 48" long. 

Are there any other 48" tube lights I can replace them with? If so, which ones should I get? I need to buy two, because my light holds two bulbs, so should I buy two different kinds of bulbs?

Thanks so much! I never would have guessed it was the light, because I thought they were getting plenty. I was kind of suspiscious though, because the new plants that are only a week old are almost four inches tall with 4 leaves. Do they grow taller trying to search for light? I have them about 3 inches from the light. If I order bulbs immediately will my week old plants be too young to save? I am so glad I know it is the light now, because these plants would have gotten nasty too. Thank you so much! You have no idea how much this means to me.

MaryJaneGirl:heart:


----------



## Hick (Feb 10, 2009)

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/forumdisplay.php?s=&daysprune=&f=24
have a good long gander around the threads in that link. That will give you a better idea for flourescents..


----------



## maryjanegirl (Feb 10, 2009)

I just found out that I can't use the lamp I have been using for anything over 40 watts, so now I need to buy something else.

I am thinking about buying a Sun System HPS 150 Grow Light Fixture w/ Bulb. It has 150 watt high pressure sodium bulb included and 16,000 lumens. Dimensions: 15" x 7" x 4.5"

I am growing in my apt. closet. Is that going to get too hot for the closet? Is it too much light?

MaryJaneGirl:heart:


----------



## Hick (Feb 10, 2009)

it's going to produce "some" heat, no doubt, but ventilation is paramount to healthy plants anyway...errr fresh air "circulation required"..
how big is the closet?
 a 150 is sufficient for approx. 3 sq ft.


----------



## Johnnyrotten123 (Feb 10, 2009)

MaryJane, now you're heading in the correct light way of thinking, and a long strange trip it will be for you but soo much fun!! and addicting!! I'll step to the side and let the veterns on this site show u the best path !! Peace, Love , and LIGHT to you :holysheep:


----------



## maryjanegirl (Feb 10, 2009)

The closet is 3 ft by 6 ft and I am not using that whole space for the plants, because there are other things in the closet. I am going to buy a EcoPlus 16" Oscilating Wall Mount Fan. 

I keep the closet open at night time when the light is off, but I don't know if that is enough. I open the closet a few times a day to look at them. I don't have it open all the time, because I don't want the light showing through the window. 

I think I have decided to get the Earth Juice Grow 2-1-1 and budswell 0-7-0 when they are flowering. Does that sound fine?

Will I need to get a red spectrum 150 watt HPS bulb for flowering? Is this going to effect my electricity bill much?

Everyone is so nice and helpful here!!! Thanks for not making fun of me. I think I am figuring things out finally! I am going to place my orders tonight so I can get new light for the baby plants. I am so excited!!!

MaryJaneGirl :heart:


----------



## lordhighlama (Feb 10, 2009)

maryjanegirl said:
			
		

> The closet is 3 ft by 6 ft and I am not using that whole space for the plants, because there are other things in the closet.


 
Even though you are not using that whole space to grow in, your light is wasting precious lumens on that unused area.  First thing I would do is figure out a way to get a smaller enclosure around your plants.


----------



## Hick (Feb 11, 2009)

Cost increase of a 150 watts can be _easily_ offset with a few cfl replacements throughout the apt.


----------



## UKgirl420 (Feb 11, 2009)

maryjanegirl said:
			
		

> The closet is 3 ft by 6 ft and I am not using that whole space for the plants, because there are other things in the closet. I am going to buy a EcoPlus 16" Oscilating Wall Mount Fan.
> 
> I keep the closet open at night time when the light is off, but I don't know if that is enough. I open the closet a few times a day to look at them. I don't have it open all the time, because I don't want the light showing through the window.
> 
> ...


 
hey mary jane i started a yr ago with this forum ,and now with there help i have many a hrvest under my belt   ,,,,
with what ever lighting you choose to go with you are going to need some ventalation ,,i use a small closet  and made to hole s in the closet door and put in computer fans for the intake and outtake,,plus 2 fans blowing on the ladies ,,
are u suing seperate rooms for veg and flower? imo hps for flowering evrytime and 1 150 hps wont make much of a diffrence to your electric bill also why not use the flos aswell ,,eace::48:


----------



## maryjanegirl (Feb 11, 2009)

Last night I ordered some Mylar, an Oscilating Fan, Sun System HPS 150 Grow Light Fixture w/ Bulb, and Earth Juice Grow/Bloom/Microblast. yay! 

MaryJaneGril :heart:


----------



## maryjanegirl (Feb 11, 2009)

UKgirl420 said:
			
		

> hey mary jane i started a yr ago with this forum ,and now with there help i have many a hrvest under my belt  ,,,,
> with what ever lighting you choose to go with you are going to need some ventalation ,,i use a small closet and made to hole s in the closet door and put in computer fans for the intake and outtake,,plus 2 fans blowing on the ladies ,,
> are u suing seperate rooms for veg and flower? imo hps for flowering evrytime and 1 150 hps wont make much of a diffrence to your electric bill also why not use the flos aswell ,,eace::48:


 
I would like to use seperate rooms to flower, but wouldn't that mean buying more lights?? I wish I could use my light that holds two 48' bulbs, but it says on the box that I got it in that I can't use anything above 40  watts.... Thanks!

MaryJaneGirl :heart:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Feb 11, 2009)

*i use cfls,, 12000 lumens in a 2.5 sqft cupboard ,,,totall cost £9.00 /around 15 us dollas *


----------



## maryjanegirl (Feb 13, 2009)

UKgirl420 said:
			
		

> *i use cfls,, 12000 lumens in a 2.5 sqft cupboard ,,,totall cost £9.00 /around 15 us dollas *



Is growing in a cupboard going well for you? How do you get air circulation? 

I just got my 150 watt HPS Lamp today!!! I am so excited~~! I lined my closet with milar, but I don't know how to get the 16" oscillating fan in there without having a larger open space in the closet for the fan. I am worried about too much light escaping if I allow an area larger than 2' by 2'  to be open.

Does anyone know how close I should have the 150 watt HPS to the 4 inch plants?

Thanks!


----------

